# Cesars dog food



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I was just wondering what you guys thought of this food. I Am trying to find something that Ava doesn't Have allergic reaction to. So far so good. So i was just wondering what your opinion oh this Thanks!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Cesar has admitted that he doesn't feed the product to HIS dogs so....that says all I need to know!

In addition, I wouldn't feed it because it has grains. However, because you mentioned allergies for Ava, I guess if it's working for her, why change it?


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Do you know what she's allergic to? Pippi's got a huge list of things she allergic to, so I might be able to give you some suggestions!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Do you mean cesar as in cesar Milan or the supermarket stuff which is rotten just awful

Try ziwi peak that seems to wo for everyone with issues as it's dehydrated raw


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Do you mean cesar as in cesar Milan or the supermarket stuff which is rotten just awful
> 
> Try ziwi peak that seems to wo for everyone with issues as it's dehydrated raw


I cant seem to find it in Canada.. If anyone knows where i can find it in Canada Please let me know


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

Jax has a corn allergy. It can be really hard to find food without corn, we give him nutri for small breeds. I only rarely give him wet food. He isn't picky, though. He really would eat anything. We have to measure and monitor carefully or he'd be a pudgy little thing!


----------

